# GN Big Sky Blue Empire Builder in '68



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 25, 2015)

From the Archives....A Great Northern Empire Builder Brochure from 1968 shortly after GN introduced their new Big Sky Blue image:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 25, 2015)

>>


----------



## railiner (Apr 25, 2015)

A very nice, but short lived livery....just a couple of years later, BN's Cascade Green started replacing GN's Big Sky Blue, which in turn was replaced in another year or two by Amtrak's "rainbow era".....

Thanks for posting that memorable brochure, though!


----------

